# Australia Calling Re: Arthur Phillip.



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

Help Wanted. Detail on tanker Arthur Phillip 1974 build H C Sleigh Australia. Do not need image.
Clive.


----------



## john shaw (Jun 23, 2006)

Hi Clive

according to http://www.atsb.gov.au/publications/investigation_reports/1991/MAIR/mair30.aspx

the imo is 7343516.

This later refers to Egyptian tanker "Al Sharifa 2", callsign SSEY ---built Sept 74 , 66700 dwt. A single hulled tanker on the Lloyds Register owned by the Chandris Group.Still trading in 2004.

these details may help you find more?


----------



## Dave Edge (May 18, 2005)

Clive,
"Arthur Phillip", built 1974, Whyalla, 37196 grt, 65103 dwt, 239.28 x 32.26 x 17.56 metres, 13.164 metres draught. Sulzer engine, 20,300bhp, 16 knots.
1992 sold Chandris Group, renamed "Al Sharifa II", port of registry Alexandria.
11 August 2004 arrived Chittagong to be broken up.
Regards,
Dave.


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

*Australia Calling Re:Arthur Phillip.*

John. Thanks for detail on this vessel the Arthur Phillip only went to the breakers in 2004.quite along life 30 years not bad for single hulled tanker an Aussie build Whyalla of course, Not much reponse from the locals about her
considering she was only built in 1974.

Dave. Also many thanks did you get the Hunter today.
Regards to you both.
Clive.


----------



## Ulf Harrison (Jun 13, 2005)

Arthur Phillip. A remarkable ship. In the second mates cabin, on the floor, under the writing desk, between the legs when sitting on the chair, was a “pipe” with a cable to the phone poking up. Have always wondering if under construction of the ship there was a demarcation dispute going on between the welders and the shipwrights about if the pipe or the wall was to be moved. The final result however was that the pipe was left there (probably to she went to scrap).


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

*Australia Calling Re:Arthur Phillip.*

Ulf.
Thanks for infro, Would you happen to know were Arthur Phillip mainly traded from was it up to the Gulf or that type of deployment.and I take you once served on this vessel ?
Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Ulf Harrison (Jun 13, 2005)

I was not very long on here but here usual run was Botany Bay to Western port and back. Also occasional to Port Bonython and to Botany Bay. Don’t think she been much further away than so.


----------



## mverrills (Aug 4, 2006)

I used to drive the mooring launch for the Phillip at 3 Kurnell
in good conditions you could moor her up in under 1 hour where o/s ships would take up to 3 hours
She also had the best gangway, it was huge,at most times it was a god send as quite a bit of swell runs through the sub berth.
If memory serves me she used to do the odd run to Barrow Island in the west.


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

*Australia Calling Re:Arthur Phillip.*

Thanks Guys for detail on Arthur.will post image of him in the next few days.seems funny to call a vessel with a mans name, her never mind.
Clive.


----------

